# DIY lids for tanks



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone have good alternatives to the pricey glass lids offered by pet stores? Also where to get the materials would be a nice bonus


----------



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

*tops*

I was thinking the same thing lately, I was thinking simple wooden frames with nylon screening stapled to the frame. I think it would be ok for small tanks 10-30 g
Steve


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Steve99 said:


> I was thinking the same thing lately, I was thinking simple wooden frames with nylon screening stapled to the frame. I think it would be ok for small tanks 10-30 g
> Steve


I've got a couple ideas, one invovles egg crate and a light diffuser siliconed together. Cut to size

the other is using the foam insulation sheets cut to size, with a "window" cut out for the lights. If needed a saran wrap sheet can be used to protectlight from water


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

It all depends on the purpose for the lid. If it used to prevent fish from jumping, the above solution works. If you want to prevent water evaporation, you need glass or acryl.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

I made a wooden frame for the top of my 20G. I put the AC filter on the side. Wood was pine stakes from Rona, just less than 4' long 1x2"s for $0.99/ea. They were cheaper than the pine 1x2"x48", within arms distance from the stakes. I needed 2 stakes.

Chop sawed them down, then glued, finished with black acrylic stain. They are pretty waterproof. For the mesh I used fine chicken wire, stapled to the frame. It was a bit of work but it came out Ok. You can put stuff on the wire and it is strong. If I want to prevent evap I can add an acrylic plastic top.

LOL Shortly after I made it I bought a plastic cover and light combo from Kijiji. It came with yet another 20G tank.


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

Spicoli said:


> Anyone have good alternatives to the pricey glass lids offered by pet stores? Also where to get the materials would be a nice bonus


Mops.ca sells the canopies as well as well as the hinges and plastic back strips for fairly cheap. You can get your own glass of plexiglass from a shop. Just make sure it I'd strong enough not to shatter into your tank. 
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/glass-canopies-c-1_111.html


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

this is my thread from a while back, maybe you can get some ideas on diy glass lid.

diy glass top


----------



## Andlaw134 (Aug 19, 2012)

I just use window glass. Most home hardware locations sell and cut it to size. I pick up some cheap plastic nobs 1 for a dollar and silicon them in place in middle of the pane an inch or so from the edge 

For my 70's gallons I have 2 panes per side. A little shorter then width of the tank allows me not to interfere with the air line power cords ect. Less the $15 per tank. If my memory is correct 


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Acrylic is a poor choice for a top. It sags under it's own weight, and is costly. If you can get some salvage glass, possibly from window installers, you can do it cheaply.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Frame, corners and spline - Rona

1/4" clear mesh - Bulk Reef Supply

What I like about mesh lids is:


They let all the light through since there's no condensation build-up

No need to clean since lack of condensation means no scale build-up

Make tank access easy since you can just set it aside - don't need to get out towels to absorb all the condensation

Drawback is evaporation - need to top up tank frequently.

Greg


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is a DIY thread discussing glass lids: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19735

My DIY is on the second page and I have been using it for about 5 months without problems.


----------

